# Listbox auslesen & Bilder anzeigen



## Fantasy (8. April 2004)

Also folgendes Problem ich will wenn ich auf einen Eintrag in der Listbox klicke das dazugehörige Bild(es ist eigentlich nur ein Pfad) auslesen lassen und dann anzeigen. 
Er bleibt immer beim ersten Datensatz deshalb will ich auslesen wie der selektierte Objekt heist und dann mit der DB vergleichen und da den Pfad herholen.

Die Einträge werden aus einer DB geholt und werden in die Listbox geladen. 


Das auslesen der Werte aus der DB und das hineinschreiben in die Listbox. 
Code: 

```
void __fastcall TForm2::FormActivate(TObject *Sender) 
{ 
        int i; 
        ListBox1->Clear(); 
        Query2->SQL->Clear(); 
        Query2->SQL->Add("Select Name from Bilder"); 
        Query2->Open(); 
        for (i=0; i< Query2->RecordCount; i++) 
            { 
             ListBox1->Items->Add(Query2->FieldByName("Name")->AsString); 
             Query2->Next(); 
             } 
}
```

Das Bild anzeigen lassen Code: 

```
void __fastcall TForm2::ListBox1Click(TObject *Sender) 
{ 
  Image1->Picture->LoadFromFile(Table1->FieldByName("Bild")->Value); 
}
```


----------



## Fantasy (8. April 2004)

Kann mir wirklich niemand sagen wie ich von den Objekten die Namen auslesen kann ?


----------

